# Age and Value of Ladies Packard Bike



## AnnieMo (Aug 14, 2007)

Trash or treasure? I have not been able to find any information about a bike that I have, a ladies Packard balloon tire bike. I believe it may date from the mid 1930's to the mid 1940's, but that's just a guess. I would appreciate any information that anyone could provide along with an estimate of what a bike like this in somewhat decent condition for its age is worth. The only identifying mark that I can find on it is the actual plate stating that it is a Packard, and the brakes are "New Departure". I did take digital photos, but they are too large to upload to the site, so I would be willing to e-mail them if someone could help me. Thanks so much!!


----------



## JOEL (Aug 14, 2007)

The Packard brand was used on more than one make of bike. If you can post or email a picture someone can ID it.


----------



## AnnieMo (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are a few photos. I hope they are clear enough...


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 14, 2007)

I believe that is a colson frame. i have that same bike but with different chainring and changuard. My badge is a little different too.   looks to be in pretty good original shape. I can't say this bike is highly collectable But its in nice enough shape that its worth keeping complete and showing it.


----------



## ejlwheels (Aug 15, 2007)

looks to me like a late 30's Cleveland Welding or Roadmaster bike...


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah i think your right, I was going to say that first but then I was looking at where the rear section of the frame and the front fork and its very very similar to my colson and thats what threw me off, but in that case you have the third type of bicycle I've seen with the packard badge. Schwinn, Colson, and now cleveland welding.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 15, 2007)

very late 30's perhaps, though likely '40s somewhere. the question of treasure or trash is best answered neither. it is a girls bike which isn't very desireable to collectors also not too rare nor very well optioned. anything this old in this good of shape is worth keeping and has some desireability. please don't take this negatively it is a very cool bike and many people would love to have it but you asked the question and I supposed you wanted the answer. look on ebay and you will find many old girls bikes in similar shape that don't sell for what you might think they should.
Scott


----------



## AnnieMo (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you for your expertise in identifying my bike. It was in the garage of the house we live when we bought it and now I'm ready to downsize and get rid of it along with another bike that was here when we moved in. As I am not a bike collector I had (and still do not have) any idea of its monetary value. I just thought that collectors who cherish examples of bikes from days gone by might be interested in having this bike for themselves rather than my simply putting it on the curb for the next garbage collection. Do you think that if I were to put it on the local Craigslist that I could ask $100.00 or is that even too much?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 17, 2007)

you might get a little more but that sounds about right. someone here might be interested. 
Scott


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 17, 2007)

where are you located?


----------



## AnnieMo (Aug 19, 2007)

I live in northern New Jersey...


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 19, 2007)

post the listing on craigslist on here when you list it.


----------

